
Ask HN: Are there any open-source alternatives for Tumblr? - ManlyBread
Hello<p>I&#x27;m looking for an open-source project that would match the feature set provided by Tumblr (custom user profiles, posting media, sharing posts from other people). I&#x27;ve heard about Diaspora and Mastodon, but I&#x27;m wondering if there is something more closer to how Tumblr works.
======
wonderofworld
If you have views already designed, i can get you on our beta. upload your
screens and our a.i. will building your product for you.
[https://crane.ai/](https://crane.ai/)

